# boring through rim joist for vent



## analogmusicman (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm about to bore a 4.5 in.hole through my rim joist for a bathroom vent. I'd like to bore the hole as close to the top of the rim joist as possible because of a possible obstruction on the outside (the house is "stuccoed" and the so-called "belly-band" may get in the way) Is there any rule as to how close to either top or bottom of this joist you may drill?
also,a related question:  all the "hole saws" available seem to have a max drilling depth short of what I need. the rim joist is 1.5 in.thick and the wood siding and stucco add another .5 in.+ or so.. is there a "super deep" hole saw out there? yes,I COULD try boring from both sides (which might be the only option)but it would be tough!

tnx,


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

The rim is solid bearing so the rules on joist kinda go by the side, just make sure you are not directly under a join in the sub floor plywood or the jack and king studs beside  a window or door. Or directly below a beam on the upper floor. Drill from both sides, after drilling one side, drill the pilot hole thru so you can locate the same place on the other side.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 25, 2017)

remove the material inside the cut to allow the hole saw to go deeper. (chisel it out?)


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

All mine will cut 1 1/2" deep. If you cut just from the outside, remove the stucco first and drill max depth finish with a hammer.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 25, 2017)

Use a wood drill bit the size the the hole saw pilot and drill, from the inside, through the rim joist and shear panel, then use the same size masonry bit to drill through the stucco.

Mark the hole size on the outside and drill through the stucco in small steps so you can cut the stucco lath and remove the plug, clean the hole up so you can then change to the hole saw and drill through the shear panel and remove that plug.

You can then either continue or move the inside for the final penetration and removal.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 25, 2017)

I have zero experience with stucco, so I'm asking; if you try to go all the way through from the interior, do you stand a chance of pushing / breaking the stucco in a bigger hole than you want. or will it cut clean?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> I have zero experience with stucco, so I'm asking; if you try to go all the way through from the interior, do you stand a chance of pushing / breaking the stucco in a bigger hole than you want. or will it cut clean?



You mark out the hole shape chisel away the stucco, cut the wires and then drill the hole.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 25, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> I have zero experience with stucco, so I'm asking; if you try to go all the way through from the interior, do you stand a chance of pushing / breaking the stucco in a bigger hole than you want. or will it cut clean?



Yes and you also risk breaking a wrist from the drill bit stopping and the motor still going.


----------

